# SOTW



## thewoodlands (Nov 4, 2011)

Madeleine Peyroux


For next week we are doing something different, if you can get a video of your wood stove in ACTION with music, Gamma wants them up.

Gamma will start it off next week. This is one I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4No-WL1Wmk

zap


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 4, 2011)

Some smooth Groovin there zap....never heard that tune before...

You guys better vid your fires for next week....I got a slamming vid of my stove in action...I just have to figure out how to upload it to you tube and play a song with it...I should have it figured out by next week....
I wanna see some good fires next week....that's the assignment...dammit
 ;-P


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP Flattus Maximus

(BTW- Gor Gor is a full sized dinosaur that was exposed to lots of crack whilst an egg, and who now shows up at GWAR shows, of course)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 4, 2011)

Zap white stripes?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 4, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> RIP Flattus Maximus
> 
> (BTW- Gor Gor is a full sized dinosaur that was exposed to lots of crack whilst an egg, and who now shows up at GWAR shows, of course)





AP, your wife is gone away again....isn't she? :lol:


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMd04FVyVRg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 4, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMd04FVyVRg&feature=player_detailpage



Good choice hoss-my fav McMurtry tune:


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 4, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agree about the favorite, just didn't figger anybody here would listen for 8 minutes.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 4, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Badfish740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pfft...I listened to the whole thing HOSSS....Ha...and I quite enjoyed it BTW...


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 4, 2011)

I should edit to say "Didn't think anybody here EXCEPT GAMMA would listen.... ". But, yeah, they have become one of my favorite groups in the last few years, they usually make it up to my neck of the woods for a couple shows at least once a year. Big following up here, and Steve King's radio station plays a lot of his stuff, and promotes the shows.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 4, 2011)

Fifelaker said:
			
		

> Zap white stripes?



Is this who you are talking about?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White_Stripes



zap


----------



## hilly (Nov 5, 2011)

When I saw the title, I wasn't thinking song of the week I was thinking Spirit of the West! I doubt they are well known in the east, but some of you may recognize this song. I saw them live about ten years ago and I was completely smashed dancing to this song. I rarely drink, but this was an absolute blast!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2011)

My contribution for SotW...A little Eagles harmony...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE


----------



## raybonz (Nov 5, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

>




Love that song!

Ray


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 5, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> My contribution for SotW...A little Eagles harmony...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE




Very Very good contribution Daksy......one of my favs by the Eagles....


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 5, 2011)

zap

The Doors a great band.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 5, 2011)

Zap....another good one my friend...
BB...that song takes me back in time to when I used to stay at my Nanny and Pop's house...good times...
Since the boards are slow...here is one of my favs....I will be laughed off the board for this one..but I had the Vogue dance nailed back in my hay day.... :cheese: 
"Ladies with an attitude...."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJQSAiODqI&ob=av2n


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 5, 2011)

Fixed the linkey...clearly a higher power is testing my patience the last two days....dammit >:-(


----------



## Dix (Nov 5, 2011)

Pic thingy not working

Jim Stafford

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyQi-1Z2tN8&feature=related


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 5, 2011)

And for any of the crew who are still without power

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV1cOMlT6Nk


----------



## Dix (Nov 6, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Some smooth Groovin there zap....never heard that tune before...
> 
> You guys better vid your fires for next week....I got a slamming vid of my stove in action...I just have to figure out how to upload it to you tube and play a song with it...I should have it figured out by next week....
> I wanna see some good fires next week....that's the assignment...dammit
> ;-P



Better make that it's own topic, M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see if I can get some vid's tonight.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 6, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Agree about the favorite, just didn't figger anybody here would listen for 8 minutes.



Awwww c'mon hoss...if you aren't sucked in by the rhythm in the first 30 seconds there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 9, 2011)

Didn't know if we were still taking songs for this or not. But I had not heard this one in a while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2TChegK9U


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 9, 2011)

[quote author="Gasifier" date="1320827459"]Didn't know if we were still taking songs for this or not. But I had not heard this one in a while.

Sounds great Gasifier.





zap


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2011)

Let's talk songs of the generation - or decade........

I'm partial to Acid Rock based on blues......

A couple faves in that departments are Jimi - Axis-Bold as Love. Check out the instrumental starting at about 2:50
Consider this is a 3 piece group and old technology!


That's God music!

Or, if down and dirty "sex" blues is more your style - and you have the patience for slow blues, Jimmy Page tears it up live with this one...


----------

